# ST1032 sticker missing.. need help finding model no..



## stasjminister (Feb 12, 2018)

As mentioned I have a ST1032 with its sticker missing. And if anyone can tell me what model number this is, I´d be grateful.

I have tried to match it to other blowers via google and all over. but I have not made a match just yet.. It might be a frankeblower for what I know. 

Some details: 
Engine is tecumseh HM100
Has the "newer" type bucket. 
No deflector cable
Throttle on the "dashboard"
round light
6blade impeller

Anyways, it runs OK, maybe a bit slow. but thats something I think I can fix.

more photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/vjXXjy5VfDdNt2vH2


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder if it could be a 924052?

I looked at Scott's page here: https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html and some Ariens parts manuals I have.

It has the control panel style that was used in the 1980s, so that rules out the pre-1980 and post-1991 models.

Scott's page lists 924073 as the ST1032 from '83 to '91 but I have the parts manual for that model and it doesn't show the throttle on the control panel. So that says to me it's an early '80's model, and Scott's page lists 924052 for the ST1032 in 1980.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought that there was a way to decode the production date of the Tecumseh engine numbers? Maybe that can point to the exact model year (unless the engine was replaced)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Elaw has pretty much solved it..there are only two models it can be:

1980 model 924052 - "small wheel" without a differential (probably)
or
1980 model 924056 - "large wheel", with differential.

I cant *quite* tell from the photos which it is..it has *wide* wheels, but I cant quite tell the height from the photos.
(its most likely the large wheel model, but more photos will confirm it)

Stas,
if you could post some straight-on side photo, like this:









and close-up photos of both wheels, like this:









that would clinch it..

Two clues give us the model year..
the dash panel color and graphics says "1980 to 1983"..
but the Tecumseh serial number gives us 1980 exactly! 

the Tecumseh serial number, 9162D, says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on "the 162nd day of a year ending in 9".
unfortunately Tecumseh never used 2-digit year codes.  So "year ending in 9" could mean 1969, 1979, 1989, or 1999.
In this case, because of the snowblower that the engine is bolted to, we can be absolutely sure that it can only mean 1979.

So the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on Monday June 11, 1979.
It was then shipped to Ariens, who placed it on the snowblower later in the summer or early autumn of 1979.
the snowblower then was sold in the Autumn of 1979 as a 1980 model year machine.

1980 was the first year for the black dash panel, as opposed to the white which had been used from 1960 to 1979.
Ariens made a color scheme and graphics change for the start of the new decade, the 80's.

So, we know its definately a 1980, and it can only be one of two 1980 1032's..
Stas, if you can post those side views and wheel photos, we can determine the exact model! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## stasjminister (Feb 12, 2018)

Thats quick response with awesome answers!

here are some more pics. 

I think the whole front end is way newer than the back end/motor..


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

The serial number shows the engine is a 1979 so that's a 1980 model year. You have the added benefit of the fact they were still using the better painting method on that model, so the paint does not just peel off in sheets over time, like the machine's built the following year.
It has the larger tires so it must be the 924056.
Everything looks original on it to me. They started making that style bucket in what 1978.
In my opinion it's the best style bucket they ever made, its tall and deep. My Snappers bucket is made just like it and that is how Jacobsen made their buckets too and Jake made great machines as well, I love that design, they really dig well and its much harder for the snow to get over the top and to the back on those, it takes the snow in very well. Best style in my opinion. I love how Ariens made a 6 blade impeller on those machine's, which yours has, that is mean, it must throw snow very well. No one would dare make a 6 blade impeller today, to expensive for them. That is a fine machine. First year of the Orange and Black style too. Superior paint job, compared to the following year. Very nice. Take good care of her.
Throw a taller chute on and it will throw snow even better, the medium 15.5 tall chute would do well, other than that leave her alone, a nice all original 1980.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

pretty sure all those buckets are the same as mine 20 tall
my 1332 le was 23.5 much taller id rather have that bucket
the newer 921 are 21 tall the pro models are 23.5 as well
the old buckets are slighty deeper but the intake drum is much shorter in length


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF stasjminister

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the extra pics! Yep, those confirm it, it is definately:

1980 model 924056 - "large wheel", with differential.

Looks like a nice one too! I take it this is a "new to you" machine?
Bucket is probably original, since it matches the model..looks like the bucket has been repainted, but the tractor portion wasnt..

Scot


----------



## stasjminister (Feb 12, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> Thanks for the extra pics! Yep, those confirm it, it is definately:
> 
> 1980 model 924056 - "large wheel", with differential.
> 
> ...


Indeed. New to me. and my first blower. Funny thing is, this one is then as old as me 

A couple of questions:
1. Any suggestions one new tires?
2. I think I have a minor leak in the carburettor, a drop every now and then from the main adjustment screw. Is this a common issue? See attached image.. PS: I have a carburettor kit coming in the mail. 
3. I have one bent blade on the impeller.. Is this something I can bend back again ?
4. which long chute would you recommend? 
5. shear bolts.. The manual just says shear bolts.. But no dimensions.. Which ones to get?

PS, this one is living in Norway.. So it has some work to do


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The only thing the kit doesn't cover that can happen is if you have developed a few pinholes in the float bowl. Otherwise, either the O ring on the needle itself, or the jet to bowl gasket are possible culprits, and both come with the kit, as well as the main bowl gasket. Also make sure you don't have a bad float, causing the level in the carb to be too high.

- Tim


----------

